# Linux sur Mac OS X Leopard



## didi64 (20 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais installer Linux pour programmer en C sur PSP. Comment l'installer, et avec quel logiciel pour l'avoir en Dual Boot sur mon Mac avec Leopard d'installé ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Tu devrais tout d'abord te document un peu à propos de Linux, si, tu ne sais pas déjà, quelle distribution tu veux choisir.


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais installer Linux pour programmer en C sur PSP. Comment l'installer, et avec quel logiciel pour l'avoir en Dual Boot sur mon Mac avec Leopard d'installé ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



linux est un noyaux de système d'exploitation qui tourne sur une base unix donc avant qu'on puisse t'aider il faut que tu nous précise la distrib! personnellement je te conseillerai ubuntu mais bon après c'est toi qui voit!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> linux est un noyaux de système d'exploitation qui tourne sur une base unix donc avant qu'on puisse t'aider il faut que tu nous précise la distrib! *personnellement je te conseillerai ubuntu* mais bon après c'est toi qui voit!



+1 pour toi, je pense que c'est la meilleure distrubution du Monde, et en plus, je n'en ai entendu que du bien . Je l'ai fait installer sur un vieil ordinateur, et c'est super bien pour débuter sous Linux, je pense que tu pourrais commencer par là si tu n'y connais pas grand chose 

http://ubuntu-fr.org/


----------



## didi64 (20 Septembre 2008)

Excusez moi, je connais pas trop Linux. Mais va pour Ubuntu ! Est t'il gratuit ? J'ai installé Virtual box sur mon Mac. Merci de me renseigner 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Excusez moi, je connais pas trop Linux. Mais va pour Ubuntu ! Est t'il gratuit ? J'ai installé Virtual box sur mon Mac. Merci de me renseigner
> 
> Bonne soirée !



biensure qu'il est gratuit!
et virtual box c'est pas mal mais bon après pour faire tourner des gros programme il faut avoir beaucoup de RAM! tu as quoi comme machine?


----------



## gagarts (21 Septembre 2008)

Salut !

Si tu débutes sous GNU/Linux, je te conseille également Ubuntu ! mais tout dépends de ton Mac ! de quel modèle s'agit-t-il ? Quel est son processeur ? de combien de RAM disposes-tu ? et quelle capacité disque-dur ?

Avec ces quelques infos, on devrait pouvoir quelle distribution (Ubuntu par exemple), comment l'installer (partitionnement de la racine / , pourquoi pas 'swap' et voire, éventuellement, /home ou partition d'échange de fichiers) et également les éventuelles configurations nécessaires pour que ça marche du feu de Zeus ! 

A plus !


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Si tu débutes sous GNU/Linux, je te conseille également Ubuntu ! mais tout dépends de ton Mac ! de quel modèle s'agit-t-il ? Quel est son processeur ? de combien de RAM disposes-tu ? et quelle capacité disque-dur ?
> 
> ...



elle veut tourner sur virtual box ça veut dire pas besoin de partition, de manip au démarrage ni rien! bon à la limite une partition d'échange...et encore perso je préfère partager ma partition de stockage de fichiers...

mais sinon dans tous les cas il faudra que tu te procures un live cd de la distrib que tu veux...et apparemment vue que tu dis pas non ubuntu et ben tu trouveras tout plein d'explication pas mal faites du tout ici.
bon donc biensur la partie pc tu t'en balance et tu ne prends que ce qui t'intéresse dans celle mac!


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour votre aide les gars 

Alors :

Oui, je débute sous Linux, je connais absolument pas cet OS bien que j'en ai entendu parlé 

Ma machine est un iMac avec 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire: 1 Go 800... DR2 SDRAM
Disque dur de 200 Go

Pour la RAM, je sais pas où je dois chercher dsl ...

Donc, gagarts, je télécharge quoi ? Comment je l'installe avec VirtualBox ?
Avec VB, il me demande combien de RAM je veux allouer à Ubuntu etc.. je met quoi dans ces paramètres ?

J'aimerais bien ne pas partionner le disque dur.

Merci d'avance 

PS: Je suis un gars estcethomas


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Merci pour votre aide les gars
> 
> Alors :
> 
> ...



aie...1Gio ça va être un peu limite pour VB...je pense le minimum c'est 2Gio! parce que si tu n'en donnes pas assez à ubuntu avec des gros programmes ça va ramer et si tu en donne assez à ubuntu c'est osX qui va ramer...

donc bon moi je vois trois options pour toi:
1.tu utilise quand même VB et tu vois ce que ça donne (un install c'est vraiment vite fait donc ça te coûtes rien de l'installer juste pour voir ce que ça donne!)
2 tu fais une partition pour ubuntu et tu utilises ReFit pour faire un dual boot (ReFit est gratuit téléchargeable ici gratuitement! vraiment facile d'utilisation!)
3. tu augmente ta RAM pour pouvoir utiliser VB sans soucis!

voili vloilou personnellement je testerai la première (même si j'ai vue de mes yeux vue sur l'ordi d'un pot que ça ram mais bon on est jamais trop sur!) puis ensuite j'opterai pour la seconde...mais bon après si tu veux absolument utiliser VB il te faut la troisième!

maintenant dis moice que tu choisis et je te dirais comment faire!


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> aie...1Gio ça va être un peu limite pour VB...je pense le minimum c'est 2Gio! parce que si tu n'en donnes pas assez à ubuntu avec des gros programmes ça va ramer et si tu en donne assez à ubuntu c'est osX qui va ramer...
> 
> donc bon moi je vois trois options pour toi:
> 1.tu utilise quand même VB et tu vois ce que ça donne (un install c'est vraiment vite fait donc ça te coûtes rien de l'installer juste pour voir ce que ça donne!)
> ...



Je vais installer Ubuntu avec la première solution  Quelle version choisir ? Quelles paramètres je dois renter pour VB ?

Mais je te signale, que j'installer Ubuntu pour certains programmes qui ne fonctionnent pas avec Mac OSX c'est tout ! Je ne jouerais pas dessus. Juste pour un programme de développement car je vais me mettre au C donc voilà.

Merci d'avance


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

ok ok! tu veux utiliser quel programme? (pure curiosité!)

bon alors tu commence par te faire un live cd ubuntu pour sa tu télécharge le .iso ici et ensuite il faut que tu le grave en suivant ce tuto

ensuite: -tu ouvres VB
-tu cliques sur nouveau (en haut à gauche)
-tu lis vite fait ce qu'il te raconte puis tu cliques sur suivant
-la tu rentres le nom de ta machine virtuelle: c'est le nom qui sera affiché dans VB lors du choix du système donc tu mets ce que tu veux ubuntu, linux etc!
-en dessous tu choisis ton système, ici ubuntu, mais j'ai vue que tu voulais installer windows donc bon ça dépend...
- tu cliques sur suivant
-tu sélectionnes la RAM que tu veux lui donné, pour ubuntu je crois que c'est 256 le minimum et vue que tu n'en as pas en trop de la RAM vaut mieux en donner un minimum!
-ensuite tu créés un nouveau disque virtuel, une nouvelle fenètre s'affiche, tu cliques sur suivant
-tu sélectionnes image dynamique (ce qui permet de stocké les fichier sans limite, sauf celui de ton disque, alors que si tu sélectionnes fixe tu seras limité!) SUIVANT
-tu choisis la place à lui donné! SUIVANT puis TERMINER
-de retour sur ta premiere fenetre suivant puis terminer
-ensuite tu sélectionnes la machine que tu viens de créés
-tu entres ton live cd et tu suit l'install de ton système!

et voila! bon c'est de mémoire donc si il y a des choses que tu comprends pas demande moi...


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ok ok! tu veux utiliser quel programme? (pure curiosité!)
> 
> bon alors tu commence par te faire un live cd ubuntu pour sa tu télécharge le .iso ici et ensuite il faut que tu le grave en suivant ce tuto
> 
> ...



Merci je vais suivre ton p'tit tuto !

Comme logiciel, je veux installer Code::blocks pour apprendre le C. Xcode sur Mac est trop compliqué je trouve et tous les tutos parlent de ce logiciel (Code::blocks).

Je vais de ce pas téléchargé Ubuntu 

Merci encore


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

c'était celui que j'allais te suggéré!


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

Merci de tes excellents conseils. J'ai installé Ubuntu et il a l'air super ! Je me met à la programmation en C désormais.

Encore merci et bonne soirée


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2008)

T'as installé machin pour programmer en C ????????????


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

C'est en cours de téléchargement.

28 000 messages supermoquette  C'est un truc de fou ça ^^


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

et alors ça marche sans problème? tout est bien fluide? ubuntu et osX? même avec space et tout?


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

Ouais ça marche. Mais je galère sur un truc ! J'arrive pas à trouver Code::blocks ! Sur le site, les liens sont morts, et comment installer sur Ubuntu : je l'ignore !


----------



## giga64 (21 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> 28 000 messages supermoquette  C'est un truc de fou ça ^^



Oui... t'as bien cerné le personnage


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Oui... t'as bien cerné le personnage



lool. Bon pour mon problème de Code::blocks ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Ouais ça marche. Mais je galère sur un truc ! J'arrive pas à trouver Code::blocks ! Sur le site, les liens sont morts, et comment installer sur Ubuntu : je l'ignore !



et dans ton gestionnaire de packet synaptique il y est pas?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2008)

on m'a forcé


----------



## giga64 (21 Septembre 2008)

Par ici 

Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas la version qui tourne directement sous OS X ?



Edit : tout l'monde sait que *SM* est un bot


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

J'avais même pas vu qu'y avait une version pour Mac. Honte à moi ^^

Je vais tester ça !! Mais linux c'est trop compliqué, rien que pour installer un truc il faut passer par la console & j'y connais rien ^^

Merci pour le lien


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Septembre 2008)

C'est bien ça l'inconvénient de Linux, faut savoir mettre les doigts dans le caca


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

Oui je te recommande également Ubuntu Gusty pour commencer.
C'est la distribution la plus répandue et de plus ayant une certaine expérience d'Ubuntu je pourrai t'aider si besoin est dans certaines tâches.
En tout cas bravo !
Même si peu de personnes l'admettent et renient ce système d'exploitation il est de loin bien meilleur que Windows et a ses atouts pour la programmation


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> Oui je te recommande également Ubuntu Gusty pour commencer.
> C'est la distribution la plus répandue et de plus ayant une certaine expérience d'Ubuntu je pourrai t'aider si besoin est dans certaines tâches.
> En tout cas bravo !
> Même si peu de personnes l'admettent et renient ce système d'exploitation il est de loin bien meilleur que Windows et a ses atouts pour la programmation



les seuls personnes qui osent nier ça c'est ceux qui n'ont jamais testé ubuntu!
mais pour les logiciel il faut que tu utilise le gestionaire des paquets synaptique c'est plus simple:
système>administration>gestionnaire des paquets synaptique
et la tu sélectionne ce que tu veux installer!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Septembre 2008)

Oui, mais l'inconvénient c'est que le nom des paquets peut-être déroutant. Mais ce qui est bien, c'est qu'il y a une grosse communauté autour de tout ça...dont nous.


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui, mais l'inconvénient c'est que le nom des paquets peut-être déroutant. Mais ce qui est bien, c'est qu'il y a une grosse communauté autour de tout ça...dont nous.



oui mais bon on s'y fait super vite je trouve...


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour vos conseils 

Finalement j'ai trouvé Code::Blocks sur  ... Mac ! Il marche parfaitement !

Sinon, Ubuntu j'y comprend rien c'est compliqué ! Il n'est pas meilleur que Windows selon moi.

Bonne soirée


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

ben disons qu'ubuntu pour commencé le must c'est de le faire avec quelqu'un qui connait bien et qui te mntres comment sa marche et te met tout plein d'option top!
et LA c'est incomparable a cette m***e de windows!!!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Si, il est bien meilleur que Windows. Le problème, c'est qu'il faut l'apprivoiser, ce pingouin, et toi, tu t'es mis en tête de coder sur un système d'exploitation, que tu ne connaissait même pas. Avant de switcher sur un OS, quel qu'il soit, rien de mieux que de se documenter avant, sinon, tu ne pourras jamais l'apprécier.

Moi, pour ne pas être dans un Monde presque inconnu, je suis allé en supermarché, prendre un magazine avec un live CD de Ubuntu (à cette époque 7.04, donc feisty), ils y avaient rajouté pleins de programmes sympa, et des utilitaires qui m'aideraient à me détacher de Windows, et pour moi, c'est le must.

Pour info, c'était le magazine Linux Identity.


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Si, il est bien meilleur que Windows. Le problème, c'est qu'il faut l'apprivoiser, ce pingouin, et toi, tu t'es mis en tête de coder sur un système d'exploitation, que tu ne connaissait même pas. Avant de switcher sur un OS, quel qu'il soit, rien de mieux que de se documenter avant, sinon, tu ne pourras jamais l'apprécier.
> 
> ...



+1
c'est vrai que j'avais zapé les bouquins!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Septembre 2008)

Tu sais, c'est pas joli joli les +1, en fait, je préfère les CdB si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Tu sais, c'est pas joli joli les +1, en fait, je préfère les CdB si tu vois ce que je veux dire...



allé on va faire un heureux!


----------



## tatouille (22 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Excusez moi, je connais pas trop Linux. Mais va pour Ubuntu ! Est t'il gratuit ? J'ai installé Virtual box sur mon Mac. Merci de me renseigner
> 
> Bonne soirée !




tu ne pourras pas targeter sur une psp en tournant une virtual box
si tu veux dev et cross dev depuis un linux
installe une machine pour ca serieusement faire des duals boot pour ce genre d'activite
c'est courrir a l'echec certain, t'as besoin d'un hardware que tu peux ouvrir ajouter des cartes ecetera...

c'est plus facile de demander quelle carte mere j'ai besoin pour faire tourner leo sur ma x86 box
de plus que connais tu des archs psp sais tu creer ta propre SDK et ajuster tes toolchains et as tu une bonne connaissance des sources de gcc? est tu capables d'ecrire un simple linker dynamic pour une arch? car tu auras besoin de ca et plus

avant de cross developer il faut deja avoir de solides bases


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Septembre 2008)

Eh beh! 

À croire qu'il y a beaucoup de choses à apprendre avant de savoir programmer sur PSP


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Ubuntu est un système d'exploitation très intuitif tu t'y fera très vite ! 
Dans l'espoir d'avoir de tes nouvelles incessamment sous peu.


----------



## didi64 (22 Septembre 2008)

Bah je me suis pas documenté du tout sur Ubuntu ! J'ai vu que Code::Blocks était compatible sur Linux donc j'ai voulu l'installer avec VB mais sans plus quoi !

Mais en faite je l'ai trouvé sur Mac donc je laisse tomber l'affaire sur Ubuntu. Je veux pas programmer sur PSP, j'apprend déjà les bases du C et après on verra !

Merci de tous ces conseils


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonne chance!
C'est où que tu apprends les bases sur C? Sur le Site Du Zéro?


----------



## didi64 (23 Septembre 2008)

Ouais. C'est excellent ce site pour apprendre ce language 

J'y ai passé déjà quelques heures depuis la dernière fois et je commence à comprendre. J'ai fini la partie 1 & je dois tout relire pour bien l'imprégner ^^


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Septembre 2008)

LOol en gros, tu retourne à l'école, quoi


----------



## didi64 (23 Septembre 2008)

Ouais mais le C c'est trop bien  

Quand je veux apprendre un truc, je me met à fond dedans pour y arriver. Bon je replonge dans les cours ^^A plus !


----------



## estcethomas (25 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> J'avais même pas vu qu'y avait une version pour Mac. Honte à moi ^^
> 
> Je vais tester ça !! Mais linux c'est trop compliqué, rien que pour installer un truc il faut passer par la console & j'y connais rien ^^
> 
> Merci pour le lien



mais juste une question...pourquoi t'utilise pas Xcode?


----------



## didi64 (25 Septembre 2008)

Bah parce que le compilateur marche pas chez moi !

Code::blocks est excellent ! C'est bon la partie I est bouclée, je connais par coeur ^^

A l'attaque la partie II, la plus dur ^^


----------



## estcethomas (25 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Bah parce que le compilateur marche pas chez moi !
> 
> Code::blocks est excellent ! C'est bon la partie I est bouclée, je connais par coeur ^^
> 
> A l'attaque la partie II, la plus dur ^^



il y a plusieurs partie dans blocks???


----------



## didi64 (25 Septembre 2008)

Oup's pardon je parlais des cours de C ^^ La partie I du site du zéro est bouclée et j'attaque la seconde !


----------



## estcethomas (25 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Oup's pardon je parlais des cours de C ^^ La partie I du site du zéro est bouclée et j'attaque la seconde !



ah oui d'accord!:rateau:
et tu as déjà testé blocks?:mouais:


----------



## didi64 (26 Septembre 2008)

Ouais Code::blocks c'est mon IDE !! Super compilateur et debugger 

A +


----------



## vian (27 Septembre 2008)

du très haut niveau d'abstraction sur ce topic, j'ai dû relire 2 fois pour comprendre. J'y reviendrais quand j'aurais mûri.


----------



## didi64 (27 Septembre 2008)

vian a dit:


> du très haut niveau d'abstraction sur ce topic, j'ai dû relire 2 fois pour comprendre. J'y reviendrais quand j'aurais mûri.



Qu'à tu pas compris au juste ?


----------



## estcethomas (27 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Ouais Code::blocks c'est mon IDE !! Super compilateur et debugger
> 
> A +



lol comment tu peux savoir s'il est sibon compilateur et debugger que ça puisque tu débutes?:rateau::rateau::rateau:
ok tu l'as lus mais bon au niveau experience personnelle...à part "bonjour":rateau:
il n'y a rien de méchant dans ce que je viens de dire c'est juste une réflexion que je me suis faite en te lisant!


----------



## didi64 (27 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> lol comment tu peux savoir s'il est sibon compilateur et debugger que ça puisque tu débutes?:rateau::rateau::rateau:
> ok tu l'as lus mais bon au niveau experience personnelle...à part "bonjour":rateau:
> il n'y a rien de méchant dans ce que je viens de dire c'est juste une réflexion que je me suis faite en te lisant!



:lol: Je n'en suis pas à la première leçon ! J'ai terminé la 1ère partie et j'ai créer mon premier convertisseur etc...

Et je te dis qu'il est très bon débugger et le compilateur est bien. Très bon IDE


----------



## Zoidberg (28 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> J'avais même pas vu qu'y avait une version pour Mac. Honte à moi ^^
> 
> Je vais tester ça !! Mais linux c'est trop compliqué, rien que pour installer un truc il faut passer par la console & j'y connais rien ^^
> 
> Merci pour le lien





didi64 a dit:


> Merci pour vos conseils
> 
> Finalement j'ai trouvé Code::Blocks sur  ... Mac ! Il marche parfaitement !
> 
> ...



Excusez moi de remonter ca, mais quand je lis des trucs pareils je me dis que j'aurais mieux fais de ... pas les lire 
Oui, Linux c'est super complique, ca tombe bien c'est un noyau, c'est pas fait pour etre simple et intuitif...

Non serieux, tu plaisantes j'espere, comment une experience de 30 secondes dans le monde Gnu/Linux te fais arriver a cette conclusion?

Je suis un utilisateur de cet OS depuis un bon paquet d'annees, j'ai recemment achete un Mini et ma premiere reflexion a propos de Mac OS X et de l'installation des applis a ete "Et merde, il faut aller sur le net pour recuperer un soft, suivre ses mises a jour... bienvenue dans le passe.".
Sous a peu pres n'importe quelle distrib Gnu/Linux il suffit de quelques clics pour mettre a jour ton systeme et tes applis ou d'une recherche via categorie/nom de logiciel pour installer/supprimer des softs et les dependances qui suivent toutes seules, les GUI existent et simplifient grandement le chose en le rendant accessible a n'importe qui (bon, perso je suis plus Gentoo, donc beaucoup de ligne de commande (meme si quand on connait un peu c'est autrement plus performant que le click, mais ca n'est pas de ca dont il est question ici)).
Apres, cote logitheque/interface/fonctionnement global c'est autre chose.

Ce genre de conclusion attive est hallucinant de la part de quelqu'un qui s'interesse a l'informatique.

Voila, c'etait tout, juste pour remettre les points sur les i.
++

PS: et comme certains l'ont signale, nul besoin sous Ubuntu de passer par la ligne de commande pour installer des applis, c'est faisable mais pas obligatoire, un peu comme sous Mac OS X en fait


----------



## didi64 (28 Septembre 2008)

J'ai voulu essayer Ubuntu pour installer seulement Code::Blocks. Le hic c'est que j'ai trouvé aucune version compatible, et quand j'en ai téléchargé une valable, j'ai pleins de fichiers compréssé en tar je crois. Je voulais pas m'embêter quoi !

Peut-être qu'il est bien Ubuntu, j'en doute pas mais j'ai pas eu le temps de l'essayer ! Je préfère quand même Mac ou Windows


----------



## Zoidberg (28 Septembre 2008)

Pas de souci 
C'est juste sur l'utilisation des mots que je tilte, y a une difference entre ce que tu viens de dire et le "Linux c'est trop complique" laché plus tot.

Sinon en googlant "ubuntu code::blocks" on tombe la dessus http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/code_blocks, tout y est explique pas a pas, as tu essaye?
Alors effectivement, tu as raison, ton ide n'a pas l'air de faire parti des depots (ca arrive), donc il faut un peu mettre les mains dans le cambouis, mais la communaute ubuntu ayant pense a (presque) tout il y a une doc bien detaillee, il y a juste a suivre ce qui est indique sur la page en question, ca n'est vraiment pas enorme.

D'ailleurs a ce sujet, pour un environnement de dev sous Gnu-Linux, perso j'aurais pas forcement propose ubuntu, mais plutot le papa debian meme si c'est un peu plus hard a mettre en place (encore que...), je pense que pour le cote dev c'est plus adapte, et concernant la communaute debian elle est peut-etre un peu plus pointue que celle d'ubuntu qui est une tres bonne distrib avec une tres bonne communaute, mais qui reste un peu trop 'desktop' (c'est pas une critique hein!).

Voila voila 
Bon dev en tout cas.
++


----------



## didi64 (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci de tes conseils. Je vais quand même rester sur Mac.

Merci quand même et bonne journée


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2008)

Zoidberg a dit:


> Excusez moi de remonter ca, mais quand je lis des trucs pareils je me dis que j'aurais mieux fais de ... pas les lire
> Oui, Linux c'est super complique, ca tombe bien c'est un noyau, c'est pas fait pour etre simple et intuitif...
> 
> Non serieux, tu plaisantes j'espere, comment une experience de 30 secondes dans le monde Gnu/Linux te fais arriver a cette conclusion?
> ...



ça fait plaisir d'entedre ça! un bon discoure ventant les mérites de mon cher petit ubuntu que je chéri tant!:love::love::love:



didi64 a dit:


> Je préfère quand même Mac ou Windows



ça par contre...GRRRR!
Mac je comprend parfaitement mais windows...
la faut qu'on m'explique...j'ai viré microsoft de mon pc j'avais 12-13 ans pour mettre GNU/linux comme quoi même un enfant de 12 ans n'a pas de mal a faire son choix!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## didi64 (28 Septembre 2008)

Non, je rectifie. Vista c'est de la mer** et Windows c'est de la daube mais Mac c'est génial


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Non, je rectifie. Vista c'est de la mer** et Windows c'est de la daube mais Mac c'est génial



ah et ben voila! et GNU/linux c'est super aussi!


----------



## gagarts (28 Septembre 2008)

Hé ben voilà ! enfin un sujet qui nous rapproche tous !


----------



## Francixtra (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

mon avis sur les 3 principaux OS est bien different dans certains cas

Je ne parle pas de Windows Vista (Microsoft y a laissé volontairement des failles de sécurités + bugs réguliers) 
Cependant ce n'est qu'un OS 'temporaire' qui doit servir de passerelle vers un autre, qui lui devrait etre bien

Apres, en ce qui concerne Windows XP, Mac OS (j'ai Léopard) ou Linux (j'utilise Ubuntu), ils ont tous les 3 leurs avantages et leurs défauts. Certains ont plus d'avantages que d'autres, c'est évident (oui, oui, XP aussi a des avantages !!)

 Sinon, n'ayant pas trouvé le logiciel pour coder en Fortran sous Leopard (j'ai un MacBook), je viens de formater mon disque dur pour installer Linux... qui est mon unique OS

Tout ca pour dire à Didi64 que Linux a beaucoup d'avantages.
Si tu as un peu de temps, n'hésite pas à te ballader dessus pour découvrir cet OS, tu n'en seras certainement pas déçu.

Il existe meme un petit tuto pour se familiariser avec Linux
http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-12827-reprenez-le-controle-avec-linux.html


Sinon pour ce qui est de la programmation en C, il existe un autre site qui permet de faire beaucoup d'exercices (originalement pour se perparer aux olympiades d'informatiques)
http://www.france-ioi.org/
Passe le voir aussi, il est bien fait
Dans le meme style, il existe celui là aussi : http://www.prologin.org/

Bon courage à toi pour la programmation


----------



## estcethomas (4 Octobre 2008)

tu as complètement viré leopard pour ubuntu????

alors la...je peux comprendre qu'on soit dingue d'ubuntu (ou qu'on en ai besoin) au point de virer windows d'un pc (je fais partie de cette catégorie!)...mais virer leo d'un MB pour avoir juste ubuntu...faut qu'on m'explique pourquoi t'as acheté un mac dans ce cas???:mouais::mouais::mouais:

pourquoi ne pas faire un dualboot? une virtualisation d'ubuntu?

EDIT: il faudrait ouvrir un nouveau fil mais je serai curieux de connaître les "avantage et les inconvénients  que tu trouves au 3 grands systèmes"?


----------



## Francixtra (4 Octobre 2008)

A vrai dire, j'ai bien l'intention de réinstaller Léopard bientot
J'avais juste besoin de Linux pour faire de la programmation, et je n'avais pas de programme gérant le dual boot à part Grub, qui ne peut s'executer que si il y a un MBR sur le DD. Mac OS ayant besoin de sa table de partition, je ne pouvais pas utiliser grub et Mac OS en meme temps.

Enfin, je reformaterais tout ca très bientot pour mettre au moins un dual boot, voir meme un triple boot. J'ai envi de me ballader dans les fichiers systeme de Windows et voir ce qu'on peut faire avec 


En ce qui concerne les avantages des OS, vu ce que je fais sur mon ordi (de la programmation, et pas grand chose d'autre), windows se défend bien...


----------

